# International source for raws?



## HowardPhillips (Oct 18, 2015)

Does anyone know a legit international source for raws?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 18, 2015)

Why yes, yes I do


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice 1st post asshole!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 18, 2015)

If you mean anal lube raws than yes , best in the world


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 18, 2015)

I normally go to my local farmers market and get all my raws


----------



## stonetag (Oct 18, 2015)

Does anyone know of a source to get heavy machine guns (30cal, 50cal), land mines, grenades, RPG's?


----------



## Spongy (Oct 18, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Does anyone know of a source to get heavy machine guns (30cal, 50cal), land mines, grenades, RPG's?



Why yes, yes I do.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 18, 2015)

take a ride to gotham and ask around for the penguin....


----------



## Freedom (Oct 18, 2015)

LMFAO!!! Funny F**kers. This is not that kind of board bro.


----------



## nightster (Oct 18, 2015)

My butcher jas great raws!  I grill and smoke them to perfection!


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 19, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Does anyone know of a source to get heavy machine guns (30cal, 50cal), land mines, grenades, RPG's?


The us government would probably be a good start.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 19, 2015)

Remote Automatic Weather Stations are hard to come by.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 19, 2015)

OP, just ignore all of these haters.  I heard the best way to get a source is through PM.  I can tell you for a fact Zeigler is the best person to PM for this.  If he doesn't respond just keep sending him messages.  He has a lot to go through...


----------

